Ask HN: Which message broker do you use, and why? - subtenante
======
ramtatatam
We use RabbitMQ and among others we are using following features:

\- persistency

\- high availability

\- easy clustering

\- ability to turn on MQTT plugin

------
IpV8
We use a janky vpn system where every device connects to a mother server on
the vpn and sends messages to a port on a GO server. Looking to transition
this to a real MQTT broker soon (hopefully before scaling forces us to). We'll
probably use AWS IOT rather than brew up our own. I have used Xively in the
past as well. For testing I use HBMQTT (python based open source).

~~~
chatmasta
Lol, we have all been there. Nothing wrong with running a message broker on a
private network, unless you're sending all traffic through a single gateway.
The easiest thing to do is probably swap out that Go server for a message
broker and keep the VPN.

